#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 521 6th Edition

## DJ Q

Could anybody share the 6th edition of API 521?



As outlined in the attached presentation, there are a few deviations from EN/ISO 23251. The two standards were basically identical up to the 6th edition of API 521.

Many thanks in advance.See More: API 521 6th Edition

----------


## sudharsanam

thanks dear

----------


## acier58

> Could anybody share the 6th edition of API 521?
> 
> As outlined in the attached presentation, there are a few deviations from EN/ISO 23251. The two standards were basically identical up to the 6th edition of API 521.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



API STD 521-6th Ed.-JANUARY 2014-Pressure-relieving and Depressuring Systems 

uploaded here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

